# New Girl



## AngelBlue (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi, just joined here.

Been in the fitness world virtually since I was born.  Was a ballet dancer for 14 years.  Due to injury, gave it all up and was out of all fitness for about 4 years, then realised I was no longer slim or fit!!  Joined the gym and discovered I was rather strong and got my previous dancer's physique shape back but with a little more muscle.  Kept on training, went into distance running because I always thought I couldn't run, so my stubborn decided it wasn't going to beat me!  Either side of 3 children, completed about 7 halfs and 2 full marathons later, got bored and went back to bodybuilding.  Always wanted to compete but was too afraid!  Competed for the first time last year.  Absolutely loved it.  Work and family commitments haven't allowed me to devote enough time this year to compete but ... watch this space for next year!!

Blue xx


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*AngelBlue* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## littlekev (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome, congrats on doing a show! Takes alot of effort


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 29, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Deja Vu (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome......


----------



## katanga (Oct 30, 2011)

*Welcome*

IM is a great place for info and advice, some great people here.


----------



## brazey (Oct 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## InSahne (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome!!! 
Please stick around, and throw some spunk at the guys on here.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 30, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Awesome!!!
> Please stick around, and throw some spunk at the guys on here.


 yes please spunk us


----------



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)

Will you be posting pics?...


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome! What category did you compete in? Will you be competing again soon?


----------



## AngelBlue (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, I uploaded quite a few pics - can you not see them?  Do they have to be approved first?

I did quite a few comps last year.  6 in total to be exact!  Loved the buzz and just wanted to learn the ropes.  I did post a question in the Supps section last night but it seems to have disappeared!  Was asking for advice on what supps to start on, as haven't really ventured into that arena yet!  (hence joining up here)  Would love your advice Sassy69 - your pic is awesome!

Throwing spunk back at ya guys!


----------



## brucen (Oct 31, 2011)

welcome....


----------



## GMO (Oct 31, 2011)

AngelBlue said:


> Yes, I uploaded quite a few pics - can you not see them?  Do they have to be approved first?
> 
> I did quite a few comps last year.  6 in total to be exact!  Loved the buzz and just wanted to learn the ropes.  I did post a question in the Supps section last night but it seems to have disappeared!  Was asking for advice on what supps to start on, as haven't really ventured into that arena yet!  (hence joining up here)  Would love your advice Sassy69 - your pic is awesome!
> 
> Throwing spunk back at ya guys!




Yup, I saw them...looking good Angel.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## ted8541 (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jewelreja (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome, congratulations on doing a show! Attempting to take a lot of time

http://bdstockmarket24.blogspot.com/


----------



## RULES (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi


----------

